
An Infinitely Large Napkin - throwawaymath
http://web.evanchen.cc/napkin.html
======
throwawaymath
Adding this here as it may be of related interest for those who enjoyed the
massive math cheat sheet on the front page recently.

Evan Chen, a math student at MIT, wrote up what would be considered field
notes for higher mathematics. The full PDF is here[1], complete with a
dependency graph showing what you need to know before reading any particular
section.

____________

1\.
[https://usamo.files.wordpress.com/2019/02/napkin-v15-2019022...](https://usamo.files.wordpress.com/2019/02/napkin-v15-20190220.pdf)

